# Tomatoes and peppers and garlic...



## vraiblonde

...oh my!

Planted them today in containers and they are sitting on my little patio, where they will get plenty of sunshine and I can watch them.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> ...oh my!
> 
> Planted them today in containers and they are sitting on my little patio, where they will get plenty of sunshine and I can watch them.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> ...oh my!
> 
> Planted them today in containers and they are sitting on my little patio, where they will get plenty of sunshine and I can watch them.



What varieties........


----------



## vraiblonde

toppick08 said:


> What varieties........



Tomatoes:  Early Girl and Celebrity

Peppers:  Habaneros, Hot Cherries, and Banana peppers

Garlic:  the normal kind


----------



## Vince

I've got to get stuff in the ground this weekend, if I'm able.  Too much to do around the house and not enough time.  Got to put some jalapenos in so we can stuff them.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> Tomatoes:  Early Girl and *Celebrity*
> Peppers:  Habaneros, Hot Cherries, and *Banana peppers*Garlic:  the normal kind



:mostexcellent:


----------



## toppick08

Vince said:


> I've got to get stuff in the ground this weekend, if I'm able.  Too much to do around the house and not enough time.  Got to put some *jalapenos* in so we can stuff them.




Ever make homeade pepper sauce........??


----------



## vraiblonde

Vince said:


> Got to put some jalapenos in so we can stuff them.



Oh my gosh, I can't wait for that!  

The peppers I got at the farmer's market were significantly hotter than the ones I got at the grocery store.  They were so good!


----------



## Dye Tied

vraiblonde said:


> ...oh my!
> 
> Planted them today in containers and they are sitting on my little patio, where they will get plenty of sunshine and I can watch them.



Did you plant lots of garlic for sharing and roasting?


----------



## vraiblonde

Dye Tied said:


> Did you plant lots of garlic for sharing and roasting?



I planted 14 cloves, so not a lot but enough to float some your way.  I wanted to try it first and see how it goes.  They're supposed to be planted in the fall, anyway, so in Sept or Oct, if this batch does okay, I'll go to town on the garlic.


----------



## GWguy

I got a bunch of my tomatoes in the ground last weekend.  They look great!  Decided not to do peppers or anything else this year.


----------



## cattitude

*I made this tonight.  YUMMY!*

Italian Sausage with Peppers

Makes 4 servings

2 teaspoons olive oil

1 Bermuda onion, halved lengthwise and thinly sliced

1 red bell pepper seeded and thinly sliced

1 green bell pepper, seeded and thinly sliced

1 fennel bulb, trimmed and thinly sliced

2 garlic cloves, thinly sliced

1 cup canned diced tomatoes

1/2 teaspoon salt

Fresh ground pepper - to taste

1/2 pound cooked hot Italian pork sausage

2 cups penne

1/4 cup chopped fresh basil

2 tablespoons chopped fresh flat leaf parsley

1. In a large nonstick skillet, heat the oil. Saute the onion, bell peppers, and fennel until the vegetables turn golden, 8-10 minutes. Add the garlic and saute' 1-2 minutes longer. Stir in the tomatoes, salt, and fresh ground pepper. Reduce the heat and simmer, stirring occasionally, 15 minutes.

2. Cut the sausage on the diagonal into 1-inch slices. Add to the vegetable mixture; simmer, covered, stirring occasionally, until the flavors are blended, about 20 minutes longer. If the sauce becomes too dry, add 1-2 tablespoons of water.

3. Meanwhile, cook the penne according to package directions: drain.

4. Add the basil, parsley, and penne to the sausage mixture; toss to combine.


----------



## GWguy

cattitude said:


> Italian Sausage with Peppers



Bertoli Sausage with Rigatoni
Take out of freezer.
Cook in pan (only one required) for 10 minutes.
Eat.


----------



## Nickel

GWguy said:


> Bertoli Sausage with Rigatoni
> Take out of freezer.
> Cook in pan (only one required) for 10 minutes.
> Eat.


Those Bertolli meals are delicious, aren't they?  It's nice to have a meal that tastes home cooked in only ten minutes when you're in a rush.


----------



## GWguy

Nickel said:


> Those Bertolli meals are delicious, aren't they?  It's nice to have a meal that tastes home cooked in only ten minutes when you're in a rush.



Yeah, actually I was very surprised at how good they are.  And for a single guy, it's great, quick and one pan cleanup.  Unfortunately, it's really a 2 serving bag, and I just can't put the second serving away....


----------



## Pushrod

vraiblonde said:


> ...oh my!
> 
> Planted them today in containers and they are sitting on my little patio, where they will get plenty of sunshine and I can watch them.



I have two pots with cherry tomatoes in them. Planted them last weekend. One day this week the local squirrels dug through the top layer of soil in the pots looking for god knows what. I was able to save a couple of the plants that had been tore out and replant them. 
My flower beds and garden (even the yard) look like Germany during WWII carpet bombings from all the holes that the squirrels dig. Anyone else have this problem or do they just like to antagonize me?


----------



## vraiblonde

Pushrod said:


> Anyone else have this problem or do they just like to antagonize me?



The little peckers dig in my gardens, too.  That's why I went with containers for the veggies - the soil is pure with no bugs or nuts or whatever it is that critters are digging for.  At least that's the theory; we'll see if it actually pans out or not.


----------



## cattitude

Pushrod said:


> Anyone else have this problem or do they just like to antagonize me?



I can't imagine trying to have a vegetable garden at our place. I'm at the point now of taking down all of my bird feeders at night and putting them in a large storage container and then putting them up every morning.  We have raccoons around our place and they are driving me crazy.


----------



## GWguy

Pushrod said:


> Anyone else have this problem or do they just like to antagonize me?



Oh yeah....  Funny thing is the little beggars didn't touch the garden until AFTER I turned it, planted bulbs and mulched.  Now I come home from work and have to fill it all back in after they get done "bombing" it.


----------



## Pushrod

I'm actually thinking about trapping them and taking them out to the country and let them go. They are pretty destructive little critters.


----------



## BS Gal

Pushrod said:


> I'm actually thinking about trapping them and taking them out to the country and let them go. They are pretty destructive little critters.



Last year I planted dahlia bulb thingies in a pot, up by my sliding glass door on the second story of the deck.  The squirrels must have smelled them and came up and dug them out of the pot.   I am starting to hate the squirrels AND the deer.


----------



## Dye Tied

I just debudded my tomato plants. It's way too early for buds.

I hope wild turkeys don't like patio tomatoes. I heard it outside my window at 1:30 last night


----------



## GWguy

Pushrod said:


> I'm actually thinking about trapping them and taking them out to the country and let them go. They are pretty destructive little critters.



Yup.  First year I moved here, I was walking past my BBQ grill, smelled gas.  They had chewed thru the gas line.


----------



## toppick08

Pushrod said:


> I'm actually thinking about trapping them and taking them out to the country and let them go. They are pretty destructive little critters.



I carried off 12 last year......................and even caught 1 polecat..


----------



## GWguy

toppick08 said:


> I carried off 12 last year......................and even caught 1 *polecat*..



Well, that's ok, as long as you didn't find any skunks.....


----------



## toppick08

GWguy said:


> Well, that's ok, as long as you didn't find any *skunks.....[/*QUOTE]


----------



## GWguy

toppick08 said:


> GWguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's ok, as long as you didn't find any *skunks.....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty lame.  Just trying to make up for all that anger in the other threads.  Not sure why everyone is so bent out of shape this week.
Click to expand...


----------



## dems4me

Pushrod said:


> I have two pots with cherry tomatoes in them. Planted them last weekend. One day this week the local squirrels dug through the top layer of soil in the pots looking for god knows what. I was able to save a couple of the plants that had been tore out and replant them.
> My flower beds and garden (even the yard) look like Germany during WWII carpet bombings from all the holes that the squirrels dig. Anyone else have this problem or do they just like to antagonize me?



I didn't have a problem with squirrels digging. My problem with the squirrels was they killed EVERY stalk of corn I grown, I watched it grow, get a baby ear of corn, then a squirrel would climb it and bend the stalk over and break it, then take a few bites of corn and leave it to rot in my garden  I didn't know what was doing all this, as things were being broken and laid over in all different directions, it looked like drunk deer had gotten in the garden


----------



## vraiblonde

*Look everyone!  Look!*


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


>


----------



## Dye Tied

vraiblonde said:


>



And Jazzy just helped you pinch your plant yesterday


----------



## vraiblonde

Dye Tied said:


> And Jazzy just helped you pinch your plant yesterday



It's her magic fingers that prodded out a baby 'mater.  It's so cute!


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:


> It's her magic fingers that prodded out a baby 'mater.  It's so cute!



That is a gorgeous baby tomato.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


>



 for you!


I have 5...


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> And Jazzy just helped you pinch your plant yesterday





vraiblonde said:


> It's her magic fingers that prodded out a baby 'mater.  It's so cute!



  You just have to know how to get rid of all the suckers in your life.  

Looking good!


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> I have 5...



Smartypants - you had flowers before I did, too.  

There's another little tiny one that Jani found, plus I have pepper babies going on!


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Smartypants - you had flowers before I did, too.
> 
> There's another little tiny one that Jani found, plus I have pepper babies going on!



Hopefully, I'll have some squishes too.


----------



## remaxrealtor

Hey girlie!

This sounds like home made sauce waiting to happen!!!!!


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:


> Hopefully, I'll have some squishes too.


That's the only thing I don't have yet.  I think something dug the seed out of the ground.  :shrug:  Got lots of tomatoes and onions.  Peppers are going crazy.  Got to get somemore tomato baskets.


----------



## Kittykat33

Is it too late to start a little veggie garden??


----------



## dems4me

Kittykat33 said:


> Is it too late to start a little veggie garden??



I'm new to this too but I woudln't think soo.  You may get a better head start if you go to Southern States or a famers market in New Market or any nursery to get plants that have already started and grown a bit from seed first. That way you just transplant them and cut out the germination time :shrug:


----------



## Kittykat33

dems4me said:


> I'm new to this too but I woudln't think soo.  You may get a better head start if you go to Southern States or a famers market in New Market or any nursery to get plants that have already started and grown a bit from seed first. That way you just transplant them and cut out the germination time :shrug:




Yeah That is what I was thinking too. I hope I don't kill anything!!


----------



## Dye Tied

I seem to be in a pickle   Can we make pickled tomatoes, peppers and garlic?


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> I seem to be in a pickle   Can we make pickled tomatoes, peppers and garlic?


----------



## Cowgirl

There is a rabbit eating its way through my garden.    I'm going to shoot it, I swear.


----------



## toppick08

Cowgirl said:


> There is a rabbit eating its way through my garden.    I'm going to shoot it, I swear.



Brunswick Stew..


----------



## Dye Tied

toppick08 said:


>



Why are you grinning?


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> Why are you grinning?



'cause I'm happy.


----------



## Dye Tied

toppick08 said:


> 'cause I'm happy.



creepy


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> creepy



nope


----------



## vraiblonde

Kittykat33 said:


> I hope I don't kill anything!!



I know the feeling.

I noticed aphids on my 'maters.  So I made a solution of water, garlic and dish soap (per the instructions on a tomato growers website).  I sprayed the plants liberally, then worried all night that I'd killed them.

Good news!  They are healthy and happy, and no aphids in sight!  :whew:


----------



## toppick08

Wait 'till the cutworms show up.....


----------



## vraiblonde

toppick08 said:


> Wait 'till the cutworms show up.....



Okay, I feel like I'm raising children, spending my whole existence fending off predators and disaster.


----------



## Dye Tied

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, I feel like I'm raising children, spending my whole existence fending off predators and disaster.



I hope one of the children doesn't call "shotgun!"


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> I hope one of the children doesn't call "shotgun!"


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> I noticed aphids on my 'maters.  So I made a solution of water, garlic and dish soap (per the instructions on a tomato growers website).  I sprayed the plants liberally, then worried all night that I'd killed them.
> 
> Good news!  They are healthy and happy, and no aphids in sight!  :whew:




  You little organic gardener you.    We can go shopping for Birkenstocks together now.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, I feel like I'm raising children, spending my whole existence fending off predators and disaster.



:tailbetweenlegs:


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> We can go shopping for Birkenstocks together now.



We're so cute!  

Seriously, gardening stresses me out.    But now I have 6 or 8 little tomato babies!


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:


> We're so cute!
> 
> Seriously, gardening stresses me out.    But now I have 6 or 8 little tomato babies!



Awesome!!  Towards the end of last year, I thought about it way too much, I grow them, take care of them... then EAT them    I'm sticking with meat!!


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> We're so cute!


Lola Granolas of the world UNITE!   



> Seriously, gardening stresses me out.    But now I have 6 or 8 little tomato babies!



Well, it's more than I have.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> We're so cute!
> 
> Seriously, *gardening stresses me out.*   But now I have 6 or 8 little tomato babies!




You should grow some okra, and then talk about stress.........


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Lola Granolas of the world UNITE!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's more than I have.



You two should get matching garden Crocs.  I bet Kwillia could hook ya up.


----------



## Kittykat33

vraiblonde said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> I noticed aphids on my 'maters.  So I made a solution of water, garlic and dish soap (per the instructions on a tomato growers website).  I sprayed the plants liberally, then worried all night that I'd killed them.
> 
> Good news!  They are healthy and happy, and no aphids in sight!  :whew:



I saw in your earlier post about growing garlic. How do you do that?? I would LOVE to have fresh garlic. TIA


----------



## vraiblonde

Kittykat33 said:


> I saw in your earlier post about growing garlic. How do you do that?? I would LOVE to have fresh garlic. TIA



It's easy.  Get about three garlic bulbs from the grocery store.  Remove and peel the larger cloves, and plant them about 2" down, 4" apart, with the root end down.

How to grow garlic


----------



## Kittykat33

vraiblonde said:


> It's easy.  Get about three garlic bulbs from the grocery store.  Remove and peel the larger cloves, and plant them about 2" down, 4" apart, with the root end down.
> 
> How to grow garlic



THANK-YOU very much!!!!


----------



## clevalley

vraiblonde said:


>



My tomatoes are bigger than yours!


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> My tomatoes are bigger than yours!


----------



## vraiblonde

clevalley said:


> My tomatoes are bigger than yours!



I dunno.  My biggest is bigger than a taw marble.  Slightly over an inch, and getting noticeably bigger every day.

Post a pic.


----------



## toppick08

I have a neighbor who has 4 inch 'maters , pink,......of course he set them out the middle week of April, and they were greenhouse started.........


----------



## vraiblonde

toppick08 said:


> I have a neighbor who has 4 inch 'maters , pink,......of course he set them out the middle week of April, and they were greenhouse started.........



Cheater.  Those don't count.


----------



## GWguy

Mine as of today.  I have about 4 like this, almost 3" inches across.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Mine as of today.  I have about 4 like this, almost 3" inches across.



Cool!

My big one is slightly over 2" and there are a ton of thumbtip ones and a zillion pinkytip ones.  

One of my plants isn't flowering, though.  The rest all have fruit, but this one lamer is still sitting there.  There are buds, but nothing has opened up.  Is there something I should do with it besides be patient?


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> Cool!
> 
> My big one is slightly over 2" and there are a ton of thumbtip ones and a zillion pinkytip ones.
> 
> One of my plants isn't flowering, though.  The rest all have fruit, but this one lamer is still sitting there.  There are buds, but nothing has opened up.  Is there something I should do with it besides be patient?



You can try fertilizing it with a blossom booster.  I use Miracle Grow for Tomatoes.  It promotes fruit development more than leaf.

Is it the same variety?  Maybe it's a later flowering variety..


----------



## dems4me

Here's mine  I got mine when they were about 6-8 inch stalks from the Amish Market in New Market... not sure if they have greenhouses -- do these count :shrug:


----------



## GWguy

dems4me said:


> Here's mine  I got mine when they were about 6-8 inch stalks from the Amish Market in New Market... not sure if they have greenhouses -- do these count :shrug:



Sure!  Why not?  They look good!


----------



## Kain99

OMG!  All of your tomatoes are beautiful!  Best farmers in the county right here people!


----------



## dems4me

GWguy said:


> Sure!  Why not?  They look good!



I bought 4 early birds? early girls? Those seem to have been on there forever,I should have pinched them - but learned about pinching too late


----------



## nicole_M

I am impressed by everyone's veggies!  Mine aren't getting as much sun as we'd like but they are doing much better than last year.  

We've got banana peppers and about 10 cherry tomatoes right now... Almost everything else is flowering, including the Big Boys and Cucumbers, and the other varieties of peppers.

This is my first year growing the watermelon, squash and zucchini as well as green beans and onions.  

I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dye Tied

I got my first 'mater  See it?


----------



## GWguy

Dye Tied said:


> I got my first 'mater  See it?



Let me get my magnifying glass....


----------



## Dye Tied

GWguy said:


> Let me get my magnifying glass....



 Don't pick on my little green baby!


----------



## vraiblonde

Dye Tied said:


> I got my first 'mater  See it?



It's beyoooteeful!


----------



## Dye Tied

vraiblonde said:


> It's beyoooteeful!



Thank you. I think so, too. Soon they'll be popping out all over the plant!


----------



## GWguy

Not trying to show ya up Dye, just two that I took just now.  The hanging one is an experiment.  It doesn't have much in the way of fruit yet, but it is bigger, stronger and healthier than it's brothers that I bought at the same time.


----------



## Dye Tied

GWguy said:


> Not trying to show ya up Dye, just two that I took just now.  The hanging one is an experiment.  It doesn't have much in the way of fruit yet, but it is bigger, stronger and healthier than it's brothers that I bought at the same time.



 I think you are! I was a pincher a bit too long.

Your 'maters are very nice. I hope they taste as good as mine.


----------



## GWguy

Dye Tied said:


> I think you are! I was a pincher a bit too long.
> 
> Your 'maters are very nice. I hope they taste as good as mine.



  Oh the things I could say, but be called a perv for it.....


----------



## Dye Tied

GWguy said:


> Oh the things I could say, but be called a perv for it.....



 I did it on purpose.


----------



## GWguy

Dye Tied said:


> I did it on purpose.



Yeah, I know... I was trying to make a reference to the SilverHarley thread...  Doesn't matter what you say, you still get labeled as a perv....


----------



## dems4me

I have my first pepper of the year  it's a baby but its a green pepper


----------



## Dye Tied

dems4me said:


> I have my first pepper of the year  it's a baby but its a green pepper



 It's a gorgeous baby!


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> I got my first 'mater  See it?



Barely.    Who would figure Dye would have the smallest 'maters of anyone?


----------



## Dye Tied

jazz lady said:


> Barely.    Who would figure Dye would have the smallest 'maters of anyone?



With proper care and attention, my 'maters will become ripe and tasty for the pickin'


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Barely.    Who would figure Dye would have the smallest 'maters of anyone?



:guffaw:


----------



## Dye Tied

RoseRed said:


> :guffaw:



Would you like to tell the story of your squash?? hmmm?


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> With proper care and attention, my 'maters will become ripe and tasty for the pickin'



Indeed.  I'm sure many mouths will be  in anticipation.    Just watch out how much Miracle Gro you use though.


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> Would you like to tell the story of your squash?? hmmm?


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> Would you like to tell the story of your squash?? hmmm?



That they got mowed?  

BTW... My maters are bigger than your maters and much more plentiful!


----------



## Dye Tied

RoseRed said:


> That they got mowed?
> 
> BTW... My maters are bigger than your maters and much more plentiful!



I pinched mine a bit too long but they will be as round, red and juicy because of the pinching


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> I pinched mine a bit too long but they will be as round, red and juicy because of the pinching



I've always heard the more you pinch, the bigger your fruits will grow.


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> I pinched mine a bit too long but they will be as round, red and juicy because of the pinching


Pincher.  


jazz lady said:


> I've always heard the more you pinch, the bigger your fruits will grow.


The both of ya's...


----------



## Dye Tied

I didn't save the i.d. for this one and now I know what kind I planted.


----------



## GWguy

One of my tomatoes is turning red!!!!!  Early pickings this year!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> One of my tomatoes is turning red!!!!!  Early pickings this year!!!





Mine are still green green green.  But they're getting nice and big, and there are a LOT of them.


----------



## GWguy

It's not big, but it's getting red!!!


----------



## General Lee

For those of you that have your tomato plants in pots, how big are the pots?


----------



## backagain39

vraiblonde said:


> Mine are still green green green.  But they're getting nice and big, and there are a LOT of them.



Slice the green ones and roll in corn mill, milk, salt and pepper .....deep fry!

YUMMY!!!!


----------



## toppick08

backagain39 said:


> Slice the green ones and roll in corn mill, milk, salt and pepper .....deep fry!
> 
> YUMMY!!!!



corn MEAL....


----------



## vraiblonde

General Lee said:


> For those of you that have your tomato plants in pots, how big are the pots?



Mine are 5 gallon, and I should have probably gone for 7 gallon.  But I'm growing regular tomatoes, not cherry.


----------



## General Lee

vraiblonde said:


> Mine are 5 gallon, and I should have probably gone for 7 gallon.  But I'm growing regular tomatoes, not cherry.



Hmm, I can't remember what mine are at the moment. I'm wondering if I got large enough pots. So far they seem to be doing good, so we shall see.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> Mine are 5 gallon, and I should have probably gone for 7 gallon.  But I'm growing regular tomatoes, not cherry.



I've seen them do quite well in 5 gal. buckets............even though its a little 'neckish....


----------



## BS Gal

This tread makes me sad.  I have one tiny green tomato on my upside down thingy.


----------



## GWguy

BS Gal said:


> This tread makes me sad.  I have one tiny green tomato on my upside down thingy.



:tomatoenvy:

I did my upside-down thing bout the same time you did, and only have one tomato on it.  The plant that is doing well is one I got from the Amish, and it was already 2 feet tall with flower buds back in March or April, whenever I bought it.  The other plants are smaller, have a few small tomatoes.


----------



## BS Gal

GWguy said:


> :tomatoenvy:
> 
> I did my upside-down thing bout the same time you did, and only have one tomato on it.  The plant that is doing well is one I got from the Amish, and it was already 2 feet tall with flower buds back in March or April, whenever I bought it.  The other plants are smaller, have a few small tomatoes.



Mine were very small when I got them.  The plant looks healthy enough, though.  One mater is better than none.


----------



## backagain39

toppick08 said:


> corn MEAL....


----------



## GWguy

Do a little Dance...
Make a little Love...
Get Down tonight!   

Almost ready to pick !!!!


----------



## Dye Tied

GWguy said:


> Do a little Dance...
> Make a little Love...
> Get Down tonight!
> 
> Almost ready to pick !!!!



It looks deeeeelicious!


----------



## Cowgirl

GWguy said:


> Do a little Dance...
> Make a little Love...
> Get Down tonight!
> 
> Almost ready to pick !!!!



You live in Town Creek, right?


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:


> You live in Town Creek, right?



I know where he lives.  PM me.  We'll raid it.


----------



## Cowgirl

BS Gal said:


> I know where he lives.  PM me.  We'll raid it.



   We could leave a ransom note.  How much you think it's worth?


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:


> We could leave a ransom note.  How much you think it's worth?



$10 says he will show up to get them back. 

Do you  need any pond plants?  Mine are reproducing at high speed.  I have TONS!


----------



## Cowgirl

BS Gal said:


> $10 says he will show up to get them back.
> 
> Do you  need any pond plants?  Mine are reproducing at high speed.  I have TONS!



 I replied to your thread.


----------



## GWguy

This 'mater is going to be et long before you get here......


----------



## Dye Tied

And I have happy hostas  to add to the bunch


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> And I have happy hostas  to add to the bunch



I bet you ain't got no August Hostas.......


----------



## BS Gal

toppick08 said:


> I bet you ain't got no August Hostas.......



I have never heard of those.


----------



## clevalley

GWguy said:


> Do a little Dance...
> Make a little Love...
> Get Down tonight!
> 
> Almost ready to pick !!!!



We have picked 2 already... 



Dye Tied said:


> And I have happy hostas  to add to the bunch



Ours are not doing squat... we got a bunch from friends of ours in Georgia - HUGE plants and brought them up here.  When we lived in St. Charles, they did great.

We moved to Bryantown and pulled some of them and they have not flourished like they did in St. Charles - go figure...

Wifie also has some Peonies and they grow big - but no blossoms this year... :shrug:  THAT has me puzzled...

I am thinking of relocating the Hosta to a different area to get more sun or something (in the fall) - you think that will help?


----------



## Dye Tied

toppick08 said:


> I bet you ain't got no August Hostas.......



I'm happy with my English and French lavender.  and have limited yard space.

But if you mean this kind...yes I do.


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> I'm happy with my English and French lavender.  and have limited yard space.
> 
> But if you mean this kind...yes I do.



Nope.......

Your's bloom white...mine purple/blue, only in Aug.


----------



## Dye Tied

toppick08 said:


> Nope.......
> 
> Your's bloom white...mine purple/blue, only in Aug.



No such thing as an August hosta and mine are purple right now.  Yours are late.
And since 2 forum members woke me early  here's my clematis in the morning.


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> *No such thing as an August hosta *and mine are purple right now.  Yours are late.
> And since 2 forum members woke me early  here's my clematis in the morning.




Nice clematis....

I'll have pictures in Aug........


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> And since 2 forum members woke me early  here's my clematis in the morning.



You too?


----------



## Dye Tied

RoseRed said:


> You too?



We'll get them my pretty and their little dog (and kittens) too!


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> We'll get them my pretty and their little dog (and kittens) too!



Oh yes indeed!


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> No such thing as an August hosta and mine are purple right now.  Yours are late.
> And since 2 forum members woke me early  here's my clematis in the morning.



Mine ain't verigated.....

As soon as I figure out how my new and first digital camera works..
I'll throw up some flower pics.....


----------



## Dye Tied

My bunch of maters


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> My bunch of maters



Triple 17 is your friend.....


----------



## kwillia

Vera, I just planted a little over 50 tomato plants... can you please come help me bubble wrap them today... TIA...


----------



## kwillia

Dye Tied said:


> here's my clematis in the morning.



They may a salve for that...


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Vera, I just planted a little over 50 tomato plants... can you please come help me bubble wrap them today... TIA...



Did you plant them in pots like a good tomato Mommy or in the ground with the bugs, disease and unfriendly weather conditions?  Am I going to have to call TPS on you?


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Did you plant them in pots like a good tomato Mommy or in the ground with the bugs, disease and unfriendly weather conditions?  Am I going to have to call TPS on you?



Oh crap. Please delete this thread.


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> They may a salve for that...



Look at it this morning...It's a wild thang!


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> Look at it this morning...It's a wild thang!



My two look the same way.


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:


> My two look the same way.



How are those stargazers coming along?

These forums are great for planting advice and laughs.

I have an herb garden going...babies at this point, but looking good.

Everything is going in pots.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:


> How are those stargazers coming along?


They're about 2 feet tall already and looking great.  



> I have an herb garden going...babies at this point, but looking good.
> 
> Everything is going in pots.


I need to tame the jungle that is my herb garden and will probably redo the whole thing in the fall.  Good on you for starting one.  Nothing like going out and snipping fresh herbs for cooking.


----------



## toppick08

jazz lady said:


> They're about 2 feet tall already and looking great.
> 
> 
> I need to tame the jungle that is my herb garden and will probably redo the whole thing in the fall.  Good on you for starting one.  Nothing like going out *and snipping fresh herbs for cooking.  *




If you need some fresh rosemary,..let me know.......got tons...


----------



## jazz lady

toppick08 said:


> [/B]
> 
> If you need some fresh rosemary,..let me know.......got tons...



Thanks but I have 4 different varieties and they're part of the jungle that needs to be tamed.  Along with the sage and oregano plants.  Time to snip and break out the dehydrator.


----------



## toppick08

jazz lady said:


> Thanks but I have 4 different varieties and they're part of the jungle that needs to be tamed.  Along with the sage and oregano plants.  Time to snip and break out the dehydrator.



k.........


----------



## Cowgirl

Vrai, how'd your garlic end up doing?


I just planted a 10 or 12' row last night.  I wanted to plant a few weeks ago, but got busy and forgot.  And I planted the grocery store garlic too, but then someone pointed out the article I read on how to grow garlic said not to use grocery store garlic because it's sometimes treated so it won't sprout.


----------



## desertrat

Cowgirl said:


> Vrai, how'd your garlic end up doing?
> 
> 
> I just planted a 10 or 12' row last night.  I wanted to plant a few weeks ago, but got busy and forgot.  And I planted the grocery store garlic too, but then someone pointed out the article I read on how to grow garlic said not to use grocery store garlic because it's sometimes treated so it won't sprout.



Mine is sprouting in my fridge right now. LOL


----------



## Cowgirl

desertrat said:


> Mine is sprouting in my fridge right now. LOL



So there IS hope!


----------



## cattitude

desertrat said:


> Mine is sprouting in my fridge right now. LOL



Bet you don't throw that away.


----------



## vraiblonde

Cowgirl said:


> Vrai, how'd your garlic end up doing?



Unimpressive.  The bulbs ended up really small, plus I planted them in the spring (I think you're supposed to do it in the fall).

BUT!  I happen to have garlic bulbs on hand now, so maybe I'll plant them and see if I can't do better.  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Cowgirl

vraiblonde said:


> Unimpressive.  The bulbs ended up really small, plus I planted them in the spring (I think you're supposed to do it in the fall).
> 
> BUT!  I happen to have garlic bulbs on hand now, so maybe I'll plant them and see if I can't do better.  Thanks for reminding me!



Yeah, I read that spring planted garlic would result in smaller bulbs.  Go plant some!


----------



## desertrat

cattitude said:


> Bet you don't throw that away.



Shhhh.


----------



## Pushrod

I have a question. I still have bunches of hot peppers on my plants, but they don't seem to be ripening, I guess because they are not getting the sun they get in the summer. Can I pick them and set them inside the house to ripen, or will they just rot before they ripen?


----------



## rickl5296

Pushrod said:


> I have a question. I still have bunches of hot peppers on my plants, but they don't seem to be ripening, I guess because they are not getting the sun they get in the summer. Can I pick them and set them inside the house to ripen, or will they just rot before they ripen?



I love the internet  You can find the answer to anything! Just google it and it is there:

HOW TO RIPEN FRUIT

Some fruits do not ripen further once harvested and are ready to eat when you buy them (see *).  Other fruits will continue to ripen after being harvested (see ***).  Ethylene is a gas that is naturally produced by some fruit, e.g. apple. tomatoes, ripe banana.  Ethylene triggers the ripening process, which in turn produces more ethylene, which further accelerates the ripening.  Ethylene causes vegetable deterioration, so store fruits and vegetables separately in the refrigerator.   

It's easy to ripen fruit, just follow these simple steps:

•Place fruit in paper bag.  Loosely close the bag.
•Leave at room temperature but away from direct sunlight.
•Fruits ripen at different rates depending on the type of fruit and the temperature of the room.  Check on the fruit every day to ensure the best possible ripeness.
•To check ripeness, place fruit in the palm of your hand and gently squeeze.  If the fruit gives to light pressure and smells slightly sweet, it's ready to eat!  If it's not ready, leave it in the bag and check it the next day.  You  can hasten the ripening by adding a ripe banana or an apple to the bag. 
•Once the fruit is ripe, eat it right away for maximum flavour, aroma and texture or store it in the refrigerator for a short time.  
It's important to use only paper bags since plastic bags and containers trap moisture and air and will lead to spoilage.

This says fruits but it's the same for vegetables. I got this here: Canadian Produce Marketing Association - Home Storage Guide for Fresh Fruits & Vegetables


----------



## Cowgirl

The snow finally melted off the garden!  I can see sprouts where I planted the garlic!   They're probably 3-4" tall and looked a little ragged from the cold.  I hope they pull through!


----------

